# How difficult will it be to land any electrical lineman job after school?



## joebanana

It ain't gonna help. Past experience is a plus though. As for the after school part, you're gonna need to commit full time to an apprenticeship, if you get one.


----------



## flyboy

tchandlerj said:


> I have 3 larceny charges, 1 possession of stolen goods charge & 2 possession of marijuana charges. I got these charges between age 18-21, all misdemeanors no felonies. Now 22 and latest charges were in December last year, I will be starting school in January. I really really want to go into this field of work, will I be wasting my time with such a lenghty record?


Since you indicate no remorse, yes, in my view, you would be wasting your time. 

Given your activities over the last 4 years, it would appear you've already chosen a career.


----------



## tchandlerj

I actually am remorseful of my actions just because I didn't include that in my post doesn't mean otherwise...you don't know my life or my circumstances surrounding it when I made those bad decisions so don't try to knock me for it. When you live in an area where you cant even get a job at Mcdonalds without a record because there is completely no job opportunity and your stomach is hurting because you aint ate. Then tell me what your gonna do with no pennies in your pocket smart a*s


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tchandlerj said:


> I actually am remorseful of my actions just because I didn't include that in my post doesn't mean otherwise...you don't know my life or my circumstances surrounding it when I made those bad decisions so don't try to knock me for it. When you live in an area where you cant even get a job at Mcdonalds without a record because there is completely no job opportunity and your stomach is hurting because you aint ate. Then tell me what your gonna do with no pennies in your pocket smart a*s


When an employer runs a background check on an applicant they aren't going to know your back story either.

All they are going to know is applicant 'A' has a clean record and applicant 'C' doesn't, for them it's an easy choice.


----------



## flyboy

Your not going to justify breaking the law to me because you were hungry. Not in America. I'm not buying it. 

Many of us here, including me, have fallen on bad times wondering where our next meal was coming from. We didn't steal and smoke pot as a solution to the problem. We went out and got a job, any job, to get through it. 

Stick with the "I made bad decisions" and leave it at that. 

Good luck with your career.


----------



## emtnut

tchandlerj said:


> I actually am remorseful of my actions just because I didn't include that in my post doesn't mean otherwise...you don't know my life or my circumstances surrounding it when I made those bad decisions so don't try to knock me for it. When you live in an area where you cant even get a job at Mcdonalds without a record because there is completely no job opportunity and your stomach is hurting because you aint ate. Then tell me what your gonna do with no pennies in your pocket smart a*s


So, does 'every' person from your area have multiple convictions ?

To answer your question, I don't think school is a waste of your time ... I don't think even a 1st class con-man, would be able to pull off "hey, I'm 22 ... Wayyyy back when I was 21 I was a theif... but I'm good now" . 
Go to school ... after you graduate take any crap job you can find.
Maybe when you have a few years 'conviction' free, a small shop may hire you. Especially if whomever you worked for says you're a good worker, and he didn't notice any stuff go missing.


----------



## tchandlerj

Most people from my area have criminal records, multiple convictions at that. Multiple people get arrested for larceny, B&E, drug charges everyday here. The poorest county in NC. 30% of people live under the poverty line. Jobs are scarce. Poverty, crime rate, murder, etc stays well above the U.S. average yearly. This is a very rough place to grow up in you can compare it to Chicago but on a much smaller scale. But I wouldnt expect anybody on here to understand because more than likely you haven't grew up in a type of environment such as Robeson County.


----------



## TezlasBlkSon

I don't think anyone can tell you if it's a waist of time or not to try. Beware of self doubt because it will cause you to cower in fear and not try to accomplish things that are well within your ability
to. Now it might be difficult but anything worth having is worth the hardship to attain it . I'm on the commercial and residential side of the trade and most of the guys I work with are felons, even union guys.I know plenty of top tier guys that smoke green, and so far I'm the only guy on any job I've been on that doesn't drink. I also have a record but I have no problems getting work and side jobs and I'm pretty much a noob. Just once you get in though work your @ss off,keep your head down,and avoid all of the work place drama if you can. Just make better choices in the future and I hope our Creator smiles down on you.


----------



## tchandlerj

Thanks TezlasBlkSon I really appreciate the positive message bro


----------



## TezlasBlkSon

tchandlerj said:


> Most people from my area have criminal records, multiple convictions at that. Multiple people get arrested for larceny, B&E, drug charges everyday here. The poorest county in NC. 30% of people live under the poverty line. Jobs are scarce. Poverty, crime rate, murder, etc stays well above the U.S. average yearly. This is a very rough place to grow up in you can compare it to Chicago but on a much smaller scale. But I wouldnt expect anybody on here to understand because more than likely you haven't grew up in a type of environment such as Robeson County.


I can relate because I grew up in the same environment in Atlanta Ga. By the time I was 14 two of my friends had already killed people and got away with it, almost everyone in knew was either on crack or selling it and there were no opportunities that I could see. My mother used to sell herself to buy drugs,we would go days without food and we never had lights or gas in our apartment. My first crime was stealing from the store so my brother and I could eat and after that it became easy to rationalize doing bad things for perceived good reasons. Anyway I'm not trying to bust your balls I want to encourage you to do what you want with your life because all that hard stuff made you strong enough for anything.


----------



## tchandlerj

I have a cousin thats been doing linework 5 years now, maybe he could help me get my foot in the door with his company. But im glad somebody on here can relate with me. It's great to hear you made it out of this situation because most us don't. God bless you man


----------



## John Valdes

tchandlerj said:


> I have 3 larceny charges, 1 possession of stolen goods charge & 2 possession of marijuana charges. I got these charges between age 18-21, all misdemeanors no felonies. Now 22 and latest charges were in December last year, I will be starting school in January. I really really want to go into this field of work, will I be wasting my time with such a lenghty record?





tchandlerj said:


> I have a cousin thats been doing linework 5 years now, maybe he could help me get my foot in the door with his company. But im glad somebody on here can relate with me. It's great to hear you made it out of this situation because most us don't. God bless you man


Our POCO in SC may be the same one you have in NC? Duke Energy. Is that correct?
If the answer is yes, do not start school just yet.
I'm almost certain Duke directly hires its employees. I'm not sure if they are union or not. But, they will provide the training in the form of an apprenticeship.
I think all you need to do is apply, pass a basic aptitude test, take a drug test and I'm sure a background check.

Maybe if you ace the other two tests, they may give you a chance with those convictions?
Never hurts to try.



tchandlerj said:


> I actually am remorseful of my actions just because I didn't include that in my post doesn't mean otherwise...you don't know my life or my circumstances surrounding it when I made those bad decisions so don't try to knock me for it. When you live in an area where you cant even get a job at Mcdonalds without a record because there is completely no job opportunity and your stomach is hurting because you aint ate. Then tell me what your gonna do with no pennies in your pocket smart a*s


He's not knocking you. He's telling you what you should have been told many times before.
Shut up, listen instead of running your mouth.
FTR, Flyboy is no ass. It would serve you well to listen to him and take any advice he can give you.

Oh......Quit feeling sorry for yourself, get up, dust yourself off and get your ass down to the power company's Human Resources dept.
Tell them what you told us. 
Except act like an adult this time.


----------



## tchandlerj

Look John for one your buddy didn't give me no real advice. Two I didn't ask neither one of you WHY I did what I done it's in the past now & can't be changed, I asked what was PERTAINING to my question. Three nobody is feeling sorry for theirselves, I'm just here tryna get an insight on how difficult my chances of getting a lineman job would be. But theres always a godamn Billy & Bob that wants to jump on somebodies post feeling as if they're God to judge somebody on their past throwing their little slick a*s comments in. Now both of you can take your perfect lives shove them up your a*s & go somewhere else with it because nobody asked for your slick a*s mouths here. Todays not the day with the bullsh*t and I appreciate the advice.


----------



## emtnut

tchandlerj said:


> Look John for one your buddy didn't give me no real advice. Two I didn't ask neither one of you WHY I did what I done it's in the past now & can't be changed, I asked what was PERTAINING to my question. Three nobody is feeling sorry for theirselves, I'm just here tryna get an insight on how difficult my chances of getting a lineman job would be. But theres always a godamn Billy & Bob that wants to jump on somebodies post feeling as if they're God to judge somebody on their past throwing their little slick a*s comments in. Now both of you can take your perfect lives shove them up your a*s & go somewhere else with it because nobody asked for your slick a*s mouths here. Todays not the day with the bullsh*t and I appreciate the advice.


And FOUR ... in only 3 or 4 posts, I know that I wouldn't hire you ... has nothing to do with your past record.


----------



## tchandlerj

Man look nobody cares my post has completely nothing to do with you or wether you would hire me or not...go get a life bruh instead of trying to start pointless conversations with somebody over the internet...fckin people man


----------



## flyboy

Here's some advise to start with:

Go get yourself some anger management counseling and some classes on the proper use of the English language. 

Don't get angry, you need some tough love.


----------



## tchandlerj

Go get you some p*ssy instead of sitting on here day looking for an arguement to stir up like a child how old are you man? Your lame bruh, you can tell you have no real life at all. And my grammar has nothing to do with this forum we ain't in a english class & I'm not writing an essay paper now try to find a better way to insult somebody with your childish insults


----------



## trentonmakes

Your not helping yourself here.
These guys are trying to give you goood advice but you are too arrogant/ignorant too accept it.
Youve made bad choices, its up too you to deal with it not others.

Be honest and upfront about it and expect too be held to a different/higher standard.






Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


----------



## flyboy

What argument am I looking for? You wanted some advise and I gave it to you. How is it an insult? If you go into an interview with your attitude and your poor command of the English language you might not do very well. Just trying to help.

The questions were retorical. I'm not wasting anymore of my time going back and forth with you; so fire away. I'm going to take your advise and look for some..."p*ssy".


----------



## MTW

You guys get trolled pretty easily.


----------



## splatz

Makes bad choices, shows no remorse, instead makes excuses, eager to engage in an argument and trade insults. 

You'll probably either be dead soon, or spend most of your adult life in prison, but I'd say your best-fit career based on this would be not lineman but lawyer, with real potential for politics. And it isn't as hard to get into law school, they'll take anyone.


----------



## Switched

splatz said:


> Makes bad choices, shows no remorse, instead makes excuses, eager to engage in an argument and trade insults.
> 
> You'll probably either be dead soon, or spend most of your adult life in prison, but *I'd say your best-fit career based on this would be not lineman but lawyer, with real potential for politics. And it isn't as hard to get into law school, they'll take anyone.*


Law School might take anyone, but politics will not. You need to be of especially poor character and morals to be a politician. I am not yet convinced he has done enough wrong to himself, others around him, or even society as a whole.

I do believe he probably has what it takes long term though, I can see him struggling with "Should I hit that baby and take it's candy", but in the end, he will follow through with his natural talents!


----------



## TezlasBlkSon

splatz said:


> Makes bad choices, shows no remorse, instead makes excuses, eager to engage in an argument and trade insults.
> 
> You'll probably either be dead soon, or spend most of your adult life in prison, but I'd say your best-fit career based on this would be not lineman but lawyer, with real potential for politics. And it isn't as hard to get into law school, they'll take anyone.


b
Screw being a lawyer, he could be the next trump with that skill set,heck Henry Kissinger is a political legend because of those traits. But I digress, it's amazing how quickly this went from being a plea for advice to a circle jerk with the og poster being the pivot man. But buy the same token bruh you gotta develope a thicker skin, if words writen on a forum by people you will probably never meet has this kinda affect on you, what will you do when that @ss hole at work starts popping off at the di#k sucker(all jobs have at least one and it's probably the foreman).All battles aren't won with fights. Plus some people just like busting balls to get a reaction, just be aware. Spoc out.


----------



## TezlasBlkSon

Switched said:


> splatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes bad choices, shows no remorse, instead makes excuses, eager to engage in an argument and trade insults.
> 
> You'll probably either be dead soon, or spend most of your adult life in prison, but *I'd say your best-fit career based on this would be not lineman but lawyer, with real potential for politics. And it isn't as hard to get into law school, they'll take anyone.*
> 
> 
> 
> Law School might take anyone, but politics will not. You need to be of especially poor character and morals to be a politician. I am not yet convinced he has done enough wrong to himself, others around him, or even society as a whole.
> 
> I do believe he probably has what it takes long term though, I can see him struggling with "Should I hit that baby and take it's candy", but in the end, he will follow through with his natural talents!
Click to expand...

 he would be the first politician in the history of politics to struggle with that question cause their struggle normally is to hit the baby,snatch their candy and blame it on the opposite party and past president.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I'm gonna be a prick here and ask this question that has been bothering me:

If you need to steal for food because " you ain't ate", how is it that you had money to buy enough pot to get charged with possession?


Seems to me food and water should come before pot!


----------



## TezlasBlkSon

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm gonna be a prick here and ask this question that has been bothering me:
> 
> If you need to steal for food because " you ain't ate", how is it that you had money to buy enough pot to get charged with possession?
> 
> 
> Seems to me food and water should come before pot!


Irresponsibility is a common problem for people of our socio-economic back ground. It took me a long time to truelly understand what responsibility is. The pot is also people trying to escape the crushing pressure of life in "the hood" by getting high but when they come down the problems are still there.


----------



## TezlasBlkSon

Also if he was in that life he probably hustled and those possession charges are plead down from other charges. A lot of times if you get caught selling small amounts they let you plea to lesser charges.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TezlasBlkSon said:


> Also if he was in that life he probably hustled and those possession charges are plead down from other charges. A lot of times if you get caught selling small amounts they let you plea to lesser charges.


Oh I get that.



TezlasBlkSon said:


> Irresponsibility is a common problem for people of our socio-economic back ground. It took me a long time to truelly understand what responsibility is. The pot is also people trying to escape the crushing pressure of life in "the hood" by getting high but when they come down the problems are still there.


When I was divorced the first time and had absolutely nothing left to my name but a Jeep and tools I got in it and moved to a place that was cheaper to live and built back up from there.

There is always some way to make money to feed yourself that isn't illegal.


----------



## TezlasBlkSon

MechanicalDVR said:


> TezlasBlkSon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also if he was in that life he probably hustled and those possession charges are plead down from other charges. A lot of times if you get caught selling small amounts they let you plea to lesser charges.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I get that.
> 
> 
> 
> TezlasBlkSon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irresponsibility is a common problem for people of our socio-economic back ground. It took me a long time to truelly understand what responsibility is. The pot is also people trying to escape the crushing pressure of life in "the hood" by getting high but when they come down the problems are still there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was divorced the first time and had absolutely nothing left to my name but a Jeep and tools I got in it and moved to a place that was cheaper to live and built back up from there.
> 
> There is always some way to make money to feed yourself that isn't illegal.
Click to expand...

Sir/ma'am, I agree with you whole heartedly but it took mental and emotional maturity for you to make that decision . A lot of people, due to circumstances beyond their control,growup stunted in those areas. Then they make their situation worse by making poor choices.


----------



## wildleg

some reading material related to duke energy:

http://illumination.duke-energy.com/articles/how-to-become-an-energy-company-lineworker

http://employmentcareers.biz/screening/duke-energy-pre-employment-screening.php



> Pre employment screening, according to employers, may help decrease turnover. Furthermore, this procedure can help them attain a drug-free environment by not including the candidates who have major offense records related to drug abuse. The screening can therefore lead to a worthwhile hiring process that will prevent negligent employing lawsuits. Obviously, through this, there’s a low possibility of having violence in the workplace and not to mention, theft.


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm gonna be a prick here and ask this question that has been bothering me:
> 
> If you need to steal for food because " you ain't ate", how is it that you had money to buy enough pot to get charged with possession?
> 
> 
> Seems to me food and water should come before pot!


REALLY???
You get hungry after smoking that crap man!






Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


----------



## trentonmakes

I was thinking soup kitchens/pantries. Theres a few of them in certain areas and at least in my mind a better alternative to stealing.






Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


----------



## Switched

In HS I found myself homeless and having to support myself 100% as a teenage student, so I struggle equally to buy peoples excuses and reasons for their poor life decisions and at the same time I understand them too. 

People will do things they know are morally and societally wrong in order to feed and clothe their families and/or themselves, I struggle with saying that is okay or wrong. I didn't stoop to that level, but maybe I would have if I had an infant or child to feed at the time. I didn't though, and I never went that route.

I do completely disagree with the notion however, that you don't know what you are doing is wrong, even if you were brought up that way. Most every person has that internal conscience that seems to be ingrained, couple that with even limited education and media, you know what is wrong and right on both a moral and societal level.

I just can't buy that you don't. 

Also, if you are trying to clean up your life you humble yourself, shut your mouth, and work harder than you ever have before. You do not continue to make the same stupid and useless excuses about environment, upbringing, and circumstances. You just can't, it leads you back to what you did. Just accept that it was what it was and leave it behind.


----------



## emtnut

tchandlerj said:


> Man look nobody cares my post has completely *nothing to do with you or wether you would hire me or not*...go get a life bruh instead of trying to start pointless conversations with somebody over the internet...fckin people man


Your post had everything to do with whether or not someone would hire you.

I guess you wanted a different answer, so ....

Yes, I'll hire you tomorrow. Start at 55k plus 6 weeks off. Pension + 401K.
You had a tough life, I apparently didn't, and I should make up for my sugar coated upbringing to help you ... cuz it'l help my karma bruh :thumbsup:

PM me for details


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> REALLY???
> You get hungry after smoking that crap man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


Oh I'm well aware but if you can't afford food to start with....................


----------



## trentonmakes

Priorities!
Lol






Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


----------



## HackWork

We need to have some type of pager system on this forum to let me know when good threads like this are going on. I saw this thread bumping up to the top but I didn't think it would be that interesting. All of you failed because you didn't let me in on the fun.


----------



## splatz

HackWork said:


> We need to have some type of pager system on this forum to let me know when good threads like this are going on. I saw this thread bumping up to the top but I didn't think it would be that interesting. All of you failed because you didn't let me in on the fun.


Jeez now I feel bad, I assumed the OP was a sock puppet of yours. 

Was he an actual person?!?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> We need to have some type of pager system on this forum to let me know when good threads like this are going on. I saw this thread bumping up to the top but I didn't think it would be that interesting. All of you failed because you didn't let me in on the fun.


Note to self: next time a poster brings his own 'kick me' sign alert Hacks!


----------

